# Morals and a potential rescue situation



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So the pet store where I go to get my cat food sells live animals. I'm fairly certain the place has been protested on multiple occasions for the way they treat the animals they sell, but over the past couple months it seemed that things were improving. I'm going to start ordering online because I'm sick of giving them business, but it stinks because they're the only store in the area that sells the food I need for my cats. 
Anyway, I went in there a week ago to buy the food and saw that there was a bunny in their bunny cage that was being picked in viciously by the other rabbits--it's missing most of one ear and has cuts all over its face and back (and since we saw one of the other rabbits attack it we know this is what was happening). That day we brought it up with the manager and demanded the rabbit be given its own cage and medical care, and he told us he'd take care of it immediately. Yesterday my boyfriend went back to check on it and the rabbit is still injured and still in that cage.
We desperately want to get the bunny out of there, but we're worried about a few things. First, we only adopt from rescues, we don't buy pets from stores, especially ones like this that we have serious issues with. Will we just be contributing to the problem in an attempt to save this one? Second, we currently own a female rabbit and a neutered male rabbit. We'd had a different cage for this one, obviously, but as our other two roam the house when we're home we assume they would meet this new one. The store says it's a girl but it's also under 4 months old so we'd need that confirmed by a vet and we're not sure getting a rabbit neutered, especially after this kind of trauma, would be the wisest decision, which means we'd run into a real issue when it came to free time (since bunnies should have 4+ hours of roam time a day). 
We also considered buying it and fostering it until we could find a responsible home, but we worried that this would be traumatic for the poor thing, too.
Basically, if you were in this situation, what would you do?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm probably the worst to answer because I do this often. I have rescued budgies who clearly needed medical attention and gave it to them. In my case, they've all died. However, will I do it again? Yes. If I saw an animal I was equipped to care for that wasn't a budgie I would still do it (rats guineas,,,Etc). 

Document the bunny at the pet shop before you get it. Take pictures write notes. Find the protest groups and give it to them. Then I would say get it. If it doesn't rehabilitate well, rehome it. I had a budgie that for months wouldn't get along with my nonrescue budgies and almost rehomed her (she had neuro issues and passed away recently) but in the end came through and was a flock mate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Since the rabbit is so badly injured, offer to take it "at no cost". In the condition you described, they probably can't sell it as a pet anyway. Of course, they could have it there as a "feeder" and they're treating it as such. If they allow you to take the rabbit, at no charge, then take it home and rehab the bunny. Allowing it to go to a good home, at no cost, would show the pet shop cares about the health and well being of the rabbit. It would also show that the pet shop is "trying" to do what's best for the animals they keep in their shop.

If they don't allow you to adopt it, for free, or if they don't take the time to properly take care if it....... That shows they haven't really changed their ways. At this point, you should turn them in to the proper authorities. 

You can give them more time to remedy the situation, if you want, but I wouldn't give them more than a few days to do it.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I would take her and rehome her... Poor thing... The only problem is that you need to be prepared o house her for a while. Rabbits poop. A lot. The also need space, and attention if they don't have buddies. I'd try to alert people who might be able to help.... At this point, I'd say even giving her over to a shelter would be better, if you have decent shelters in your area. 

I'd take some pictures and video first before you do anything. if you would want to get involved deeper in the situation (understandable if you dont!)you can try by informing animal advocacy groups, protest groups, news stations, facebook, other social media, internet reviews of their store, ETC! Heck,start here and let us know about this store so at least to we never shop there.

Unfortunately nothing may come of it, but you can try... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

My knowledge of rabbits (through a friend who has three) is that they don't heal easily from wounds, and generally wind up with infections and enormous vet bills. Do you have the financial resources to deal with a rabbit who's in such poor shape? Are there any rabbit rescues in your area who might be able to help you with vet care?

Thank you for looking out for the bunny!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you all for the quick replies! I will definitely be sure to document before we get her, but I really did have my heart on getting her (I hope it's really a her) and it's good to know I'm not the only one who feels that way. 
We have an extra cage and plenty of supplies, so the idea would be to keep her in our bedroom (the other pets in cages live in what I think was supposed to be our dining room) where the cats can't get to her until she's good and healed up. Our cats are GREAT with our other two rabbits but given the situation we don't want there to be any stressors that we can avoid. After she's seen a vet, healed up, and seems to be adjusting we'll see how she fits in our household and go from there. 
It really just gets to me that situations like this even exist. How can the people who work there see something like that happening all the time and not do anything about it?
In other news, I'm fairly certain they'll charge me for her. I made a comment in there last week that I wanted to just pick her up and take her out of there, and the employee who was supervising my interaction said, "Don't forget to pay for it first." So... there's that. Are they not allowed to do that? Or is it just a sign that they are very unethical?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

They should be allowed to do it, legally. It sounds like the employee has a bad attitude. Ugh, disgusting. I'd be fuming mad if I were you!!! Good for you for doing the right thing but not getting into it with them.  

Also, if they don't care about animals so much, why are they even working in a pet store... Geese.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> They should be allowed to do it, legally. It sounds like the employee has a bad attitude. Ugh, disgusting. I'd be fuming mad if I were you!!! Good for you for doing the right thing but not getting into it with them.
> 
> Also, if they don't care about animals so much, why are they even working in a pet store... Geese....
> 
> ...


Thats what I always said! If you dont like animals then find some other minimum wage job that suits your taste more, like working a walmart or the grocery store.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

anawelch said:


> Thats what I always said! If you dont like animals then find some other minimum wage job that suits your taste more, like working a walmart or the grocery store.


Hey D: I work at Walmart. Well used to and probably am going to be again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think she/he meant that there is something wrong with working min wage, just that there are plenty of other options and there's no real monetary benefit to working at a pet store , so they should just work somewhere else  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> I don't think she/he meant that there is something wrong with working min wage, just that there are plenty of other options and there's no real monetary benefit to working at a pet store , so they should just work somewhere else
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah sorry I shouldve probably clarified that a bit better. I have a min wage job too lol and always have even when I worked at a petstore. I just don't understand why people work at a place where they have to take care of animals if they don't even like taking care of animals. Working at a pet store isn't some high wage job so there really isnt a reason they should be there. A place like walmart would be better because they don't have to take care of animals, they get the same pay, and they get discounts on groceries and stuff. Not hating on min wage jobs, I'm a college student so right now thats what I have too and probably will have for some years to come.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I didn't actually take offense, I was just teasing.
I actually don't think I could ever work at a pet store as much as I would like to, I'm terrified of fish and I wouldn't be able to work anywhere near the fish. I'm actually phobic of them.
I did work at an animal shelter once taking care of the cats. It was mostly janitorial. Every morning I was supposed to look for dead cats then clean all 30+ litter boxes, refill them with litter and wash the floors and stuff. It was a really physically demanding job but I quit because the cats were dying left and right even though it was a no kill sanctuary. They were letting the extremely ill cats suffer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Voltage said:


> I didn't actually take offense, I was just teasing.
> I actually don't think I could ever work at a pet store as much as I would like to, I'm terrified of fish and I wouldn't be able to work anywhere near the fish. I'm actually phobic of them.
> I did work at an animal shelter once taking care of the cats. It was mostly janitorial. Every morning I was supposed to look for dead cats then clean all 30+ litter boxes, refill them with litter and wash the floors and stuff. It was a really physically demanding job but I quit because the cats were dying left and right even though it was a no kill sanctuary. They were letting the extremely ill cats suffer
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hate fish too but I'm not really phobic of them I just find them gross. And yeah working at an animal shelter is a hard thing to do. I was going to work at my local shelter over the summer but part of the job description was aiding in euthanizing animals and I just couldn't do that even though I would get paid really well.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow.... I honestly dont know if I'd be able to help euthanize .... I understand it's necessary, not sure if I could stomach it ...

And I like fish  pretty much the only animals I don't like are most spiders and house centipedes. It's not that I don't admire them and think thy are scientifically fascinating, just that they scare me sometimes lol ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I personally would save her. She's obviously suffering and this would be a rescue situation, you could help her out nursing her back to health, even if it is only a foster situation. If it were me in your situation I would make the exception to your rule and save this poor baby. I would tell the owners of that store that she would be my last purchase EVER in their store (remind them there are tons of online store who you would love doing business with) and if their animal care doesn't improve they will be reported. I would also tell them that my friends will not be shopping there anymore either (even if you have no friends that shop there) Kick them where it counts!


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

anawelch said:


> I hate fish too but I'm not really phobic of them I just find them gross. And yeah working at an animal shelter is a hard thing to do. I was going to work at my local shelter over the summer but part of the job description was aiding in euthanizing animals and I just couldn't do that even though I would get paid really well.


 LOL! You would HATE my bedroom!! 10 Bettas, 4 male guppies and 12 female guppies...my fish are the most ungross you'll ever see.


----------

